# 8.0 on new hardware and a few errors, should I be worried?



## Jago (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello

I've very recently finished installing 8.0-RELEASE on some new hardware and I noticed a few error messages that make me a bit uneasy. This is a snip from my dmesg:


```
acpi0: <SMCI > on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bf600000 (3) failed
```

What do these mean and should I worry about it? The full DMESG can be viewed here: http://jago.pp.fi/temp/dmesg.txt

Additionally, while building a whole bunch of ports on this new system (about 30 or so, samba, ncftp, portaudit, bash, the usual suspects), I noticed the following in my logs during the build process:


```
Feb 27 21:24:01 atombsd kernel: pid 38846 (try), uid 0: exited on signal 10 (core dumped)
Feb 27 22:17:49 atombsd kernel: pid 89665 (conftest), uid 0: exited on signal 6 (core dumped)
```

All ports seem to have built and installed succesfully. Again, what do these mean and should I worry about it? 

Thanks!

- Sincerely,
Dan Naumov


----------



## Jago (Feb 28, 2010)

Right, apparently the signal 10 and signal 6 errors are normal behaviour from GNU autoconf tools, so that's a relief.


----------

